# BSNL EVDO is it good.{LUCKNOW}



## prashantvrm (Jul 1, 2010)

I am going to take a internet connection for my desktop.I heard about BSNL EVDO.Does it has a good coverage in Lucknow.It could save my money and will give good speed if it works good in Lucknow.
2.4 MBPS in just RS750 is a good plan for me.


----------



## techwhiz.in (Jul 8, 2010)

There are mixed reaction that i have heard about EVDO. I am using it in jaipur and its horrible here and a friend of mine is using and he says he gets download speed of 100 kb/s.
So the issue is the tower, if you can get a confirmation from BSNL people about the tower around your work or home then only you should go with this card or else you should go with the BSNL 3g datacard.


----------

